
Pinocode is a code development playground for front end development - ebukaloper
Pinocode is a code development playground for frontend development.<p>It will provide you a cool environment to practice frontend development using HTML, CSS and JavaScript... With support for variants and external libraries inclusion..
For beginners and experts.<p>Its free too.<p>It is an Offline Frontend Playground right in your browser<p>Lives completely in your browser. There is no network involved, so it opens and shows previews instantly, with preprocessor support plus external libraries too.<p>This extension provides you with a very easy accessible and offline playground for your lovely web experiments.
Perfect for developers who want to experiment or practice in HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS quickly, even without Internet connectivity.<p>Features:<p>* Works offline
* Supports preprocessors: HTML (jade, markdown), CSS (SCSS, LESS, Atomic CSS, Stylus) &amp; JavaScript (ES6, CoffeeScript, TypeScript)
* Inbuilt Console
* Save and load your creations with Auto-save
* Fork any creation
* Multi-monitor support with detached preview
* Import &amp; Export all creations anytime, anywhere
* Configurable settings
* Code autocompletion
* Very easily accessible. Simply open a new tab in Chrome! (configurable setting).
* Multiple layouts with saved collapsed states
* Save as HTML file
* Edit in CodePen
* Preview screenshot capture<p>Lets create!<p>Help &amp; Support
---------------
Twitter - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;pinocode
Website - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pinocode.io<p>Visit http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pinocode.io 
to install on your PC, MAC or Laptop
======
eurticket
Was this ever under a different name? I think I remember seeing an offline
codepen somewhere else before.

